# Dodo Juice - Bags, Dusters, Mitts and more



## DetailedClean

*Dodo Juice - Bags, Dusters, Mitts and more*

Somewhere to neartly keep all your detailing gear is a must thats why we have two excellent detailing bags from Dodo Juice. In addition, to this the much sought after Wookies Fist detailing mitt and large car duster. All available immediately from Detailed Clean.

*Tooled Up Detailing Bag*
The Tooled Up Detailing Bag is a large, open topped detailing holder for a whole host of detailing products.


*Supernatural Wash Mitt Wookies Fist*
The Supernatural Wash Mitt is made from extremely soft Merino wool, the mitt has a supernaturally long, deep pile.


*Supernatural Detailing Duster*
The Supernatural Detailing Duster is a soft Wool Duster Captures Dust Particles; perfect for dusting garaged cars or for removing polish dust.


*Furry Liquid Microfibre Wash*
Furry Liquid Microfibre Wash is a solution that you can use to wash and contain the life off your microfiber cloths and mitts.


*Maxed Up Detailing Bag*
The Maxed Up Detailing Bag is a monster-size detailing bag with multiple compartments and storage features. Large enough to swallow the products, applicators and cloths needed to detail, and smart enough to be seen inside without your partner complaining!


Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

